# Old Key West resort



## Snorkey (Nov 15, 2010)

My friend stayed at Old Key West resort and they told me Disney management knocked on the door at 7am and asked to see the rooms.
It seems like they were checking to see if there was more than maximum people staying at the resort or maybe they were checking to see if there was some illegal activity going on in the resort.

What's up with that?


----------



## Eli Mairs (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm an OKW member, and have been staying there since 1993. I have NEVER heard of this. They do not monitor occupancy numbers.
Did they not ask the reason for the inspection? They certainly did not have to allow them to enter without proper notice.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 16, 2010)

Inspections w/out announcement have been recently discussed on DisBoards.
Link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2592012


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 17, 2010)

Snorkey said:


> My friend stayed at Old Key West resort and they told me Disney management knocked on the door at 7am and asked to see the rooms.
> It seems like they were checking to see if there was more than maximum people staying at the resort or maybe they were checking to see if there was some illegal activity going on in the resort.
> 
> What's up with that?



first of all NEVER let anyone in your room - call the front desk and then call security.

this is being to look like someone is trying to find out what YOU have in your room.

DVC guarantees long ago they would never check for occupancy. if they are doing so now - think they needs to tell members about this before showing up at a door.

never let anyone in at home unless I called them. same for DVC.

if they are really with DVC - then waiting won't be a problem. If they are thieves then they would leave when security arrives.


----------

